# Interkoi 2007



## rainthanner (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fährt einer von Euch zu IK. 2007?*

hier also eine kleine Auswahl der Fische vom Championat der IK 2007: 

































































































Teil 2 folgt

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fährt einer von Euch zu IK. 2007?*

Teil 2: 








































































Hier noch zwei Bilder der Technik:  

















Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Danke Rainer,
für diese schönen Bilder.


----------



## Thomas_H (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Salut,
zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank für die Bilder  

Meine Fragen:

a) Wieviel Besucher hat die Messe so täglich im Schnitt? (Erfahrungsgemäß)
b) Kann da wirklich jeder mit den Griffeln mal ins Wasser fassen?  

Also,
die Kois gefallen mir teilweise überhaupt nicht- Nur groß und fett.

Ich bin froh, daß ich kein Fisch bin;- ehrlich.


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Noch mehr Bilder.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela

Ausstellungsbecken


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

- Koi mitgebrochene Brustflosse

- Grandchampion A mit erheblichen Verletzungen

- schaut Euch das Gesicht an


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Hier noch ein paar mehr Bilder

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Genisis Schwerkraft mit Bioteil,
durch Wasserkraft angetriebener rotierender Patronenfilter.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Die Holländer mit der Bewährten Filtertechnik


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Ein neuer Trommelfilter still und leise Entwickelt - Hersteller noch unbekannt.


Liebe Grüße


Manuela


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Hier noch ein ganz großer Koi von 90 cm

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## rainthanner (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Hallo Thomas, 

wieviel Besucher die IK gestürmt hatten, wird sicher nächste Woche auf der Klan-Seite zu lesen sein. Wenig waren es nicht.  

Zu den Fischen: 
Mir hatten in der Jumboklasse fast alle gefallen. Hätte auch gerne einen bei mir schwimmen. Mit, oder ohne Pokal.  

Ins Wasser fassen sah ich niemand. Die Hand auf einem der Bilder gehörte einem Betreuer der Fische. Er hat mir nur für das Foto den Zulaufschlauch abgedrückt.  


@ all: 
Sicher sind die Fische in diesen Tagen nicht glücklich, aber vielleicht habt ihr mal die Gunst, einen Blick in ein nicht öffentliches Becken manchen Händlers zu werfen. Da schwimmen dann die Tiere, welche wirklich nicht zu beneiden sind. 
Man könnte es auch mal so sehen: Die meisten Fische dieser Preis- und Größenklasse, werden von Leuten gekauft, welche einiges an Zeit und Kleingeld in Teich, Technik und Betreuung der Fische stecken. Wenn man Teiche sieht, in die diese Fische abverkauft werden, ändert sich die Meinung über die "armen Fische". Nur diese Teiche sieht man selten, da die Besitzer dies auch gar nicht möchten. Aber es gibt sie und es sind nicht wenige.  

Ich weiß nicht, wo man anfangen muß, mit dem "in Frage stellen". 
Am Besten dann generell bei Ausstellungen, in dem Tiere zur Schau stehen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Manuela (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Noch ein großer Koi.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Martina und Uwe (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Hallo alle miteinander,also ich muß Thomas recht geben so besonders sind die Kois wirklich nicht.Letztes Jahr war ich selber dort,da waren wirklich ein paar ordentliche Kois ausgestellt,habe noch Bilder zum vergleichen.Ach so Thomas anfassen und Hände ins Wasser ist verboten.Mal schauen ob noch ein Paar Bilder von der Interkoi auftauchen.

Mfg Martina und Uwe


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

hi

danke für die bilder.

ein teil der fische kenn ich. die schwimmen bei unserem händler rum. er hat 8 oder 9mal den 1. platz gemacht
unterandrem auch mit unserem platinum koi den du LEIDER nicht fotografiert hast. schade.

ciao lucas


----------



## Armin (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Moin,

dieser Koi, der für mich der Kracher schlechthin war auf der IK :







hat am Sonntag für 14.000 .- €uronen den Besitzer gewechselt. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## rainthanner (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Hallo, 

ohne Zweifel ein traumhafter Fisch und ich war mir sicher, dass er den Most Unique - Championtitel abbekommt, aber ob er diesen Preis gerecht wird, bezweifle ich.  

Würde den Fische gerne in ein paar Jahren nochmal sehen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Interkoi 2007*

Hallo Rainer,

ja, das ist immer noch eine Wundertüte wie Benikumonryu, Kikukuryu u. Konsorten 

Hoffen wir für den neuen Besitzer, daß der Koi sich nicht zu schnell zu seinem Nachteil verändert.

Gruß Armin


----------

